# hey whats up :p



## thexxx1 (Jan 9, 2012)

hello! 
i'm James (Thexxx1)
I just recently found this site searchin around google and thought i'd try it out haha

I'm a black belt in TaeKwonDo. i also do BJJ, Judo, and a few other things all mixed into my training.
i've been on a few other forums like this one, so i can't wait to start postin :bangahead:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome to MT!  I see you train in TKD in Ohio.  Where at?


----------



## thexxx1 (Jan 10, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Hello and welcome to MT!  I see you train in TKD in Ohio.  Where at?



Calos Martial arts in ravenna  are you in ohio?


----------



## stickarts (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 10, 2012)

thexxx1 said:


> Calos Martial arts in ravenna  are you in ohio?





Yeah, right on the Ohio River, in a small town called Marietta.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## thexxx1 (Jan 10, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Yeah, right on the Ohio River, in a small town called Marietta.



i've been to marietta ohio beforefor tournaments haha


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT, plenty of TKD talk around here!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard..............


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Cougar (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, bro, welcome aboard. Nice to have you here!


----------

